# Important update for the Elite HDI, CHIRP and Hook series!



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Technical bulletin: 
https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/...6c3be5a81b7c-4c9d68ef1e1a41498d5e453e8d0ece34

Update here: 
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-60/


----------

